# Lost contact with Canadian resident ex Ben Line.



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Can any of you Canadians please help to raise the following person.
He is a fellow shipmate from Scotland who lives in Pickering ,Ontario . I sent him a Ben Line Tie and have never heard from him again. His name is Doug MacRae a member of this site and ex Firefighter, He lives in 40-1735 Walnut Lane ,last heard of him early 2014. Very Grateful for any help he just seems to have gone to bush. Rgds Ian.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Went on Canada 411 and entered the person there and did not get any results.
He may have moved as there are several D MacRae's in Ontario .
If you go on the website "Canada 411" you can check it out.


----------

